# D-link DI 624 firmware



## kw_bergie (Jun 10, 2006)

Purchased a D-LINK DI 624 from Verizon when I got my FIOS set up.....6 months later I am a Comcast customer. Can anyone assist in changing my firmware that is installed in the router courtesy of Verizon. Unfortunately the D-Link firmware upgrades on their web site is not compatible with the stuff that Verizon put on it. Called and spoke to Verizon and he said I am S.O.L. that he knows of no method to "scrub" the router and start over with new stuff.....any help would be greatly appreciated....I hope I don't have to purchase a new router.

Thank you in advance,

Bergie


----------



## wagstdy (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply but I had the same problem as you and after doing quite a bit of searching found this answer:

1. Unplug the router. Hold in the reset button. Plug in the router and keep holding the reset button for approx 12 seconds. This forces the router to boot to a page asking for a new flash file.
2. Surf to 192.168.0.1 and you should see a screen asking for flash file for the router. Browse your computer for whatever flash you downloaded (most likely the latest revision from the dlink website). You most likely won't get a screen showing that the flash is complete. My browser simply showed the progress bar at the bottom of the screen slowly move left to right and then go blank.
3. With the router still powered, hit the reset button again for another 12 seconds. Surf to 192.168.0.1 again. You should get the generic Dlink router login screen (admin, password blank). Voila, you now have a generic Dlink router again.


----------

